

Google+ allows users to inadvertently delete years worth of blog photos - jordanfb
https://groups.google.com/a/googleproductforums.com/forum/#!topic/google-plus-discuss/hJHmhE7mcg0/discussion
This happened to somebody I know as well
======
Refringe
That's a shame, but at the same time you have to wonder who would store five
years of photos using an online service and not have a single backup. Buy one
or two cheap portable hard drives and do a monthly backup of all of your
can't-live-without files to both drives every month. Store them in a safe
place and don't use them for anything else. Problem averted.

Edit: _Or shit_ , at least have a copy on your computer.

------
jigs_up
That really sucks. Still, these people should have considered the possibility
that the photos were not copies and that they would be deleted in both places.

------
smcj
Yeah sure. Why should you do backups when you can start whining and pointing
at Google instead...

